# Bad influence



## Robin Usagani




----------



## unpopular

SUPER cool!!!


----------



## funwitha7d

very cheeky, such a fun image, really like this! is there a story behind this


----------



## GDHLEWIS

Must have been a fun one to take


----------



## ColeGauthier

I am just wondering how you asked them to do such a cool image like this!? I can just picture the woman "Oooh, I have an idea, let me grab my bong" lol. Awesome concept though!


----------



## Robin Usagani

ColeGauthier said:


> I am just wondering how you asked them to do such a cool image like this!? I can just picture the woman "Oooh, I have an idea, let me grab my bong" lol. Awesome concept though!



LOL.. you can thank Pinterest.  I didnt have to do anything except take the pictures.  All you can do is pray you do it better that the pinterest.

18 Wedding Ideas That Will Only Appeal To The Most Awesome Of Couples Weddings Pinterest


----------



## snowbear

Girls just want to have fun.

Nice job, Robin.


----------



## tirediron

Nice!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Thank you guys..  I will share a few more from this wedding later after I am done.


----------



## annamaria

Nice shot


----------



## imagemaker46

Great image.


----------



## weepete

Top notch!

Nominated for POTM MAY POTM Nomination Thread Photography Forum


----------



## PhotographerBob

Great work.


----------



## guppyman

Awesome style..


----------



## George Griffeth

Ohh yeah, everyone in the picture's playing their part perfectly. Definitely top notch.


----------



## beagle100

wild & wacky


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Bringing alive old threads, eh? I haven't seen Robin since my return. It's too bad. I thought he was a really talented member.


----------

